# Cheapest place to buy exo terra model...



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i am looking for this model 
EXO-TERRA GLASS TERRARIUM 24x18x18 REPTILE CAGE PT2610


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Exo-Terra Glass Terrarium (24x18x18) FREE SHIPPING

$149.99, including shipping, and it's guaranteed to arrive in one piece!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

If you can find one on craigslist I guarantee you can find it for cheaper. I got my exo 18" cube for 30 without a light and I saw one earlier this week (18" cube) for 35 that DID come with a light.


----------



## sean823 (Oct 21, 2008)

Exo Terra Terrariums | Habitats | PetSolutions

127.49 with free s+h. I have purchased quite a few zoomed and exoterras from here.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!
i want to put two on the bottom shelf of my 4 foot rack


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

What kind of 4 foot rack?

I have 4 foot baker's racks, and I'm able to put a 24x18x18 and 18x18x18 next to each other. 2 24'' would not fit.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Darn... i have a metal rack (the one almost everyone uses) i guess i will do one 24 and an 18 cube then! 



zBrinks said:


> What kind of 4 foot rack?
> 
> I have 4 foot baker's racks, and I'm able to put a 24x18x18 and 18x18x18 next to each other. 2 24'' would not fit.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

nyfrogs said:


> Darn... i have a metal rack (the one almost everyone uses) i guess i will do one 24 and an 18 cube then!


Go to petsolutions.com prob the cheapest free ship over$100


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm, I would probably spend the extra 22 to order from a supporting vendor that guarantees it to arrive unbroken.


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

D3monic said:


> Hmm, I would probably spend the extra 22 to order from a supporting vendor that guarantees it to arrive unbroken.


Or they could email the supporting vendor and ask them to match the price.


----------

